# الكشف عن دمى روبوتية تحاكي الإنسان... بالصوت والصورة



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (10 فبراير 2009)

احدى الشركات اليابانية المتخصصة في الشؤون التكنولوجية أزاحت النقاب مؤخرًا عن دمى روبوتية أو آلية تشبه في الشكل والصوت العملاء الذين سيشترونهم! وقد قام هيرواكي كويكي، رئيس الشركة المصنعة للدمى المبتكرة والتي يطلق عليها " LittleIsland " بعرض الدمى الجديدة التي أطلق عليها دمى "الأشباه" في المعرض السنوي للهدايا بطوكيو.



وقالت تقارير صحافية إن الزبائن يقدمون طلبات شراء هذه الدمى الآلية، إضافة إلى صورة فوتوغرافية للشخص الذين يرغبون في أن تكون الدمية شبيهًا له، وبعد مرور ستة أشهر، يمكنهم أن يتلقوا تلك الدمية شديدة الشبه بالشخص المراد في البريد.
وليس هذا فحسب، بل إن تلك الدمى من الممكن أن يتم تعليمها نطق الكلمات بالطريقة نفسها التي يتحدث بها صاحبها، باستخدام ميكروفون داخلي، وكمبيوتر مزود بنسخة ويندوز إكس بي وبرنامج للتعرف إلى الأصوات. وبعد توصيلها بأحدى شبكات الإنترنت المحلية، سوف تقوم بعدها بمحاكاة صوت صاحبها كما يمكنها قراءة مردودات خدمة الـ آر إس إس مثل التقارير المناخية، على الرغم من أنها لا تستطيع تحريك فمها.
وأشارت التقارير التي إهتمت بتسليط الضوء على هذا الاختراع التقني الجديد، إلى أن تلك الدمى التي تم تصميمها بأحد المراكز التكنولوجية في شمال طوكيو، قد تم تزويدها بذاكرة تخزين سعتها 80 غيغا بايت وكاميرا ويب. كما أنها مزودة بأجهزة استشعار تعمل باللمس، فضلاً عن أنها قد تومئ وتلوح عند الطلب.
كما قدم المسؤولون عن الاختراع نوع آخر من الدمى علي هيئة عروس، يمكن الإستعانة بها لمفاجأة الضيوف ليلة الزفاف. أما بخصوص أسعارها لمن قد تراوده الرغبة في امتلاك أحدها، فقد أشارت التقارير إلى أن سعر الدمية الواحدة ربما يصل عند بيعها بالتجزئة إلى نحو 1500 جنيه إسترليني.


منقـــــــــــــول
www.muhandes.net​


----------



## nadia1990 (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
متشكره جدا علي مساعدتك لي 
وبجد المواضع اللي كتبه 
جميل جدا ومهم 
ومن راي انه اكتشاف رهيب 
يارب الناس تستفيد منه:77::20:


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (11 فبراير 2009)

nadia1990 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> متشكره جدا علي مساعدتك لي
> وبجد المواضع اللي كتبه
> جميل جدا ومهم
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك... شكرا على المرور الكريم


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (17 مارس 2010)

يا سلاااااام جميل جدا


----------



## mustafamogh (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورة


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 يناير 2011)

مجاهد الدنقلاوي قال:


> يا سلاااااام جميل جدا


 
شكرا أخ مجاهد على مرورك الكريم


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 يناير 2011)

mustafamogh قال:


> مشكورة


 
شكرا على المرور


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------

